# Car Hire



## catherinemacunningham (Nov 7, 2016)

Any recommendations on car hire. We have heard some bad reports on some companies recently. Any advice very welcome


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

catherinemacunningham said:


> Any recommendations on car hire. We have heard some bad reports on some companies recently. Any advice very welcome


If in doubt use one of the main players like Avis, cost more of course but you will have peace of mind (IMO)


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

I use Recordgo and have done since early this year. I also take their insurance. Should you use them and book on line do not take out insurance then but at the desk. Then the insurance for a second driver is tacked on for free.
It works for me.


----------



## catherinemacunningham (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.

When we travel to France we took our local insurance the first year and it was very expensive but it turned out not so bad as we had a car accident which was then fully covered.
After that first year we took out insurance at home to cover and the price was much much cheaper, but the downside if you have an accident you have to pay the excess first and then claim back when home.
We are flying in to Alicante so any advice on whether better to take out local insurance would be appreciated and any rough idea on daily charge would be great to know


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

Be careful with the excess insurance that you buy from a third party. I took some out and as the car hire company is trying to charge me for damages that I did not commit, I looked at the policy to see if I could claim as a last resort.

The excess insurers require photographic proof of the damage, and also a final invoice from the repairing garage for work carried out. That seems entirely reasonable.

However, as no additional damage was agreed, there are no photos. And the car hire co (RecordGo) have invoiced ahead of any work being carried out. From what I can establish, they charge for alleged damage but do not actually carry out any repairs. So there will be no actual cost invoice.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

catherinemacunningham said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> When we travel to France we took our local insurance the first year and it was very expensive but it turned out not so bad as we had a car accident which was then fully covered.
> After that first year we took out insurance at home to cover and the price was much much cheaper, but the downside if you have an accident you have to pay the excess first and then claim back when home.
> We are flying in to Alicante so any advice on whether better to take out local insurance would be appreciated and any rough idea on daily charge would be great to know


I have not used them myself but several people I know highly recommend this English-owned company: 
https://www.coysrent-a-car.com/about-us
As you will see, they have been going for 20 years and promise no hidden surprises in their prices.


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

catherinemacunningham said:


> Any recommendations on car hire. We have heard some bad reports on some companies recently. Any advice very welcome




I can recommend Avis.

Be careful of the super cheap companies, the sticker price may not be what you end up paying. 

And keep away from Enterprise, the Dr Evil of car hire firms.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Me&MrsJones (Sep 25, 2016)

catherinemacunningham said:


> Any recommendations on car hire. We have heard some bad reports on some companies recently. Any advice very welcome


Hi Catherine

We are moving out to Spain at the end of the month and have just booked car hire with doyouspain dot com (apologies, not sure if I am allowed to post actual links)

They are very reasonable and allow for cancellation up to the day for no charge. I have communicated with them about the excess coverage and had excellent customer service, almost immediate replies and good guidance and support. The additional insurance is provided by Allianz in London so I feel more secure due to my general cynicism!

I hope that can be of use for you when researching?

Kind regards

William


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Doyouspain (DOT) com

Used them around a hundred times, never an issue. We only ever go with Goldcar and Record though. There excess cover is very expensive.

We leave the 1200€ deposit and take out own cover here in the UK for a annual policy. The annual policy only allows a max of 31 day hire, though we've done it where we take the car back to airport and take another hire for the remaining 10 days.

Never take the insurance offered at the desk... unless you are loaded!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Me&MrsJones said:


> Hi Catherine
> 
> We are moving out to Spain at the end of the month and have just booked car hire with doyouspain dot com (apologies, not sure if I am allowed to post actual links)
> 
> ...





piersuk said:


> Doyouspain (DOT) com
> 
> Used them around a hundred times, never an issue. We only ever go with Goldcar and Record though. There excess cover is very expensive.
> 
> ...


Yes, regular members can post links & recommendations - as long as it isn't for a company they have links to


----------



## Me&MrsJones (Sep 25, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> Yes, regular members can post links & recommendations - as long as it isn't for a company they have links to


OK, phew!, thank you. I am not affiliated in any way!


----------



## catherinemacunningham (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks for all the tips, good luck in your relocation, I will let you know how we get on


----------



## Moyra (Aug 10, 2014)

We have always used Lara Cars they are really great and we have never had a problem. They have a web site. Lara Cars – RENT A CAR 

Moyra


----------



## catherinemacunningham (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks so much, we will post how we get on. We are going to look at a few this week, the biggest issue is trying to make sure we have full insurance cover with no excess


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

catherinemacunningham said:


> Thanks so much, we will post how we get on. We are going to look at a few this week, the biggest issue is trying to make sure we have full insurance cover with no excess


Unless you want to pay the deposit you are going to be paying heavy for that at the airport. Depending on the car could be 20€ + a day....


----------



## mecanico (Nov 21, 2016)

I've used Allincarhire but only travel to Malaga airport. Pick you up from airport, 5 minute journey to their compound & a couple of minutes your done. Cars are usually a little older than the top notch companies but found no problems at all. Full insurance is quoted in price with nothing else to pay not even a deposit like many do,


----------



## catherinemacunningham (Nov 7, 2016)

i will check it out but am flying in to Alicante


----------



## jeff4051 (Mar 28, 2016)

Used Goldcar in the past no problem. Used it 3 weeks ago, have my own insurance, they do not check cars any more when you drop it off. Two days later took 200 euros out of my credit card for damage to bumper. There was no damage its a scam. You cannot contact them by E mail they dont have one. Keep away from them.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

One more here for DoYouSpain. Usually end up with Interrent which somehow is connected to Goldcar. I take out excess cover from DoYouSpain. I always photograph any damage at pick-up and so far (3 times in the last 12 months from Malaga Airport) the car was always checked and signed off by a rep when returned.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

jeff4051 said:


> Used Goldcar in the past no problem. Used it 3 weeks ago, have my own insurance, they do not check cars any more when you drop it off. Two days later took 200 euros out of my credit card for damage to bumper. There was no damage its a scam. You cannot contact them by E mail they dont have one. Keep away from them.


They haven't checked at Alicante for a long while, at least two years..

As a side note, Goldcar are in the opposite bays now in the terminal. I'm pretty sure that interment have been moved out of the terminal all together.

Firefly had its usual LONG queues!


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

How long do you want the car for? Recordgo will do a 60 day rental. The 'total comfort cover' is then spread over the 60 day period. At the moment, renting a car by the year is, for me, a more viable option. Always a new car, no insurance bills other than Recordgo, no maintenance costs, garage call out if required. It sounds expensive but when you factor in the cost of a new car and it's depreciation or of buying a second hand car, these are not cheap, plus all the running costs perhaps not so expensive.My current 60 day rental for a fiesta is €700 and includes fuel. Prices will go up in the high season.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

dmret said:


> How long do you want the car for? Recordgo will do a 60 day rental. The 'total comfort cover' is then spread over the 60 day period. At the moment, renting a car by the year is, for me, a more viable option. Always a new car, no insurance bills other than Recordgo, no maintenance costs, garage call out if required. It sounds expensive but when you factor in the cost of a new car and it's depreciation or of buying a second hand car, these are not cheap, plus all the running costs perhaps not so expensive.My current 60 day rental for a fiesta is €700 and includes fuel. Prices will go up in the high season.


Most recently a 25 day hire for 130€, (FULL to FUILL so no other fees) using my own insurance for around £35/year and leaving a 1150€ deposit. I've said it on here before only one small issue in MANY rentals. The only issue is the £35 year insurance is max for 31 days for any hire period, though I can do 12 a year; so just pop to airport drop off and re-hire. Hope that helps?


----------

